# Coming to Salt Lake next week!



## pavedroad (May 3, 2004)

I'll be in Salt Lake from the 26th to the 2nd, and I'm wondering if there's any riding going on for Wed and Sat. Is it all snowed up over there? Any velodrome with rentals around? Everyone on trainers???

Any info would be great


----------



## MJCBH (Nov 25, 2002)

*Good riding in SL*

The riding has been good lately, and as far as I know, the weather should be snow-free for the next week (hopefully!). It has been a bit cold (25-35 C in the afternoon) but the roads are clear for the most part (although I haven't been up the canyons, I've stayed in the valley). I went out today and it was beautiful! If you are wanting to go on a group ride, I think there are a few clubs that will be riding. Good luck and enjoy your stay in SL


----------



## cpferg (Sep 5, 2004)

pavedroad said:


> I'll be in Salt Lake from the 26th to the 2nd, and I'm wondering if there's any riding going on for Wed and Sat. Is it all snowed up over there? Any velodrome with rentals around? Everyone on trainers???
> 
> Any info would be great



Its looks like this week should be in the 40's so the road riding should be pretty good, I'd stay away from the canyon areas as the skiing trafic is pretty crazy. Roads are dry...I am heading out right now.


----------

